# DirecTV app for the Palm Pre?



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I just saw this story on Engadget, talking about SlingPlayer coming to the Palm Pre "at or near launch": http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/22/slingplayer-coming-to-pre-at-or-near-launch/

But if you look at the image, right after Sling Media they list DirecTV. Looks like the cat is out of the bag now, and DirecTV is just trying to ride the publicity waves from the iPhone and the Pre. Hopefully DirecTV can put their whoring aside and work on apps for WinMo and BlackBerry as well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting find .. I'm set with my iPhone App, though


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Interesting find .. I'm set with my iPhone App, though


I'd be set too, if I had an iPhone or were planning on getting a Pre. But I'm firmly in the WinMo camp, so it would be nice if DirecTV paid attention to it. Maybe with the upcoming Windows Marketplace, DirecTV will decide there's enough publicity to be had that they'll go ahead and make an app.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I just saw this story on Engadget, talking about SlingPlayer coming to the Palm Pre "at or near launch": http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/22/slingplayer-coming-to-pre-at-or-near-launch/
> 
> But if you look at the image, right after Sling Media they list DirecTV. Looks like the cat is out of the bag now, and DirecTV is just trying to ride the publicity waves from the iPhone and the Pre. Hopefully DirecTV can put their whoring aside and work on apps for WinMo and BlackBerry as well.


I saw that too...the Pre looks great but I'm on one of the old SERO plans so Sprint would force me to "upgrade" to another plan and pay $40 more per month for nothing (I would actually lose 50 minutes per month)...so now I've been checking out the Touch Pro 2...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> now I've been checking out the Touch Pro 2...


You wouldn't lose SERO with the Touch Pro 2?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You wouldn't lose SERO with the Touch Pro 2?


Well...nobody knows for sure what they will do with the Touch Pro 2...this version is very similar to the original Touch Pro (except screen size, form factor) and it could be activated on a SERO account so hopefully the TP2 will work the same way...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Well...nobody knows for sure what they will do with the Touch Pro 2...this version is very similar to the original Touch Pro (except screen size, form factor) and it could be activated on a SERO account so hopefully the TP2 will work the same way...


I would say it's strange that they would allow the TP2 and not the Pre, but companies always do strange things with their flagship devices.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Blackberry ... Blackberry ... Blackberry ... please


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Hopefully DirecTV can put their whoring aside and work on apps for WinMo and BlackBerry as well.


Interesting choice of words. I'd call it marketing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Interesting choice of words. I'd call it marketing.


Whoring is just a certain type of marketing.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I noticed the "Directv" mention in that photo, as well. I have to admit that I was a little shocked. I figured companies like Directv would take a "wait and see" approach with the new webOS system, but perhaps the Pre's incredible potential is making them put more emphasis on apps for the device.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

durl said:


> I figured companies like Directv would take a "wait and see" approach with the new webOS system, but perhaps the Pre's incredible potential is making them put more emphasis on apps for the device.


From what I've heard, the Pre is very easy to develop for.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> From what I've heard, the Pre is very easy to develop for.


It is. Once they get the SDK out for everyone (still on a limited developer release), I'm sure applications will skyrocket for it. Palm had a huge developer following back in the day, I'm sure many would love to move back to Palm.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> From what I've heard, the Pre is very easy to develop for.


As opposed to Windows Mobile, which is a far less forgiving platform, according to people I trust.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As opposed to Windows Mobile, which is a far less forgiving platform, according to people I trust.


Yes, I'd expect more apps for iPhone and Palm Pre than WinMo.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

WHY do we need an app? m.directv.com works fine on WinMo, has for a while. I don't get this "app" mentality that the iPhone has created. Just bookmark a website.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

xzi said:


> WHY do we need an app? m.directv.com works fine on WinMo, has for a while. I don't get this "app" mentality that the iPhone has created. Just bookmark a website.


 that site didn't work for me. I really want an app for the BB Storm. I can't believe it hasn't been or isn't being developed yet. Especially since BB is still king of the hill for smart phones. I know the IPhone has more apps.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> that site didn't work for me. I really want an app for the BB Storm. I can't believe it hasn't been or isn't being developed yet. Especially since BB is still king of the hill for smart phones. I know the IPhone has more apps.


Blackberry has sold 50 million units in 10 years... Apple has sold 21.5 in 2... You do the math...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Blackberry has sold 50 million units in 10 years... Apple has sold 21.5 in 2... You do the math...


But RIM is finally out from under their perennial black cloud and their users seem to have a perverse attraction that even Apple can't begin to understand.

I've tinkered with the original Storm and found it to be a terrible concept.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As opposed to Windows Mobile, which is a far less forgiving platform, according to people I trust.


Yeah, I wouldn't develop anything for WinMo outside of the .NET Compact Framework, which makes development much easier.


----------



## FaderMD (Jun 13, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> Hopefully DirecTV can put their whoring aside and work on apps for WinMo and BlackBerry as well.


WinMO and BlackBerry would be really nice.. especially if they stopped the "iphone fanboy" antics for Sunday Ticket Supercast.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

FaderMD said:


> WinMO and BlackBerry would be really nice.. especially if they stopped the "iphone fanboy" antics for Sunday Ticket Supercast.


If you have a pre then check this out. www.precentral.net/nfl-mobile-live-coming-palm-pre-august-1st

This will be a great app. If it's anything like the Nascar app(yea I know nascar is for hillbillys,ye haw and all that). The Nascar app will let you watch the race live it has your favorite drivers in car live cam and live audio. It's one of the best apps I've seen. So if they do the NFL app the same way I bet you will get some live games and it does say there will be a redzone alert. Palm and Sprint are really doing great with the PRE. I love mine.

By the way this App will be free and there will be no charge for watching games and the redzone channel. It's all included in your package with Sprint. I like the Iphone,but having unlimited everything(TV,text, Internet, GPS navigation, and anytime minutes) for $99 - 23% with my State of Ohio work discount I can't go wrong. Thats just me though. Some people hate Sprint and I get that.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> I bet you will get some live games and it does say there will be a redzone alert. Palm and Sprint are really doing great with the PRE. I love mine.
> 
> By the way this App will be free and there will be no charge for watching games and the redzone channel.


The app will show NFL Network games only, which DirecTV customers can already watch without having to have a Sprint phone. It's also not showing the Red Zone Channel, it just gives you red zone alerts. The Red Zone Channel is still a DirecTV-exclusive this season. The only thing that app will get you that's actually worth mentioning is the live game audio for all games.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> The app will show NFL Network games only, which DirecTV customers can already watch without having to have a Sprint phone. It's also not showing the Red Zone Channel, it just gives you red zone alerts. The Red Zone Channel is still a DirecTV-exclusive this season. The only thing that app will get you that's actually worth mentioning is the live game audio for all games.


I wasn't trying to say having a Sprint phone is better than watching on DirecTV. It's hard to watch your Directv when your not home. Unless you have a sling box. All I know is I can watch NFL network and ESPN on my Pre along with other channels without a sling box. I'm not always home and this helps. So please don't think I'm saying the Pre is better than the Iphone. To each his own.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> So please don't think I'm saying the Pre is better than the Iphone.


Why would I think you're saying that? I'm not some iPhone fanboy, nor am I a Pre fanboy. WinMo is my mobile OS of choice.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Why would I think you're saying that? I'm not some iPhone fanboy, nor am I a Pre fanboy. WinMo is my mobile OS of choice.


I just figured. Thats my fault thinking that. On another message board I was saying a few good things about the Pre and a lot of people thought I was putting down the Iphone. I didn't even mention the Iphone in my post. It just seems like a lot of people think that your putting down the Iphone if you talk about other phones and what you like about them. I'm not a fanboy of anything. I like what I like and thats it.

It seems like you don't think the NFL app on the Pre is that great. Besides the audio portion. I think it's great. The Nascar app is wonderful. You might not get all the NFL games on video and the actual redzone channel,but it's still pretty nice. I'm more of a college football addict. I would love to see a college football app. I'm glad I have ESPN on the pre. That will help when I'm at Buckeye games and I want to see whats up on ESPN.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> It seems like you don't think the NFL app on the Pre is that great. Besides the audio portion.


Correct. Aside from the red zone alerts, it doesn't provide me with anything that I can't get from ESPN.com in my mobile web browser. I understand the value in having a nice, slick interface, but that's really all this app is providing. I don't see it as anything that would influence someone's cellular service provider decision.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Correct. Aside from the red zone alerts, it doesn't provide me with anything that I can't get from ESPN.com in my mobile web browser. I understand the value in having a nice, slick interface, but that's really all this app is providing. I don't see it as anything that would influence someone's cellular service provider decision.


Me either. I would never leave a provider based on any kind of App or phone. It's all about plan price for me and whats included. I used ESPN on my Treo 755p and it worked just fine. So I see your point there. All I wanted to do was let Pre owners know that an NFL app will be coming and it looks pretty good to me. I in no way thought it would influence people to change providers. Thats just crazy. I'm sorry it isn't as great as other apps,but it's a start. So if they offered it for Windows mobile users you wouldn't get it? Free is free man.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> So if they offered it for Windows mobile users you wouldn't get it?


That's not what I'm saying at all. I love football, so if the app were available for my current phone from my current provider, I'd definitely use it. All I'm saying is that this app doesn't provide enough value to even be a part of the consideration for a phone, much less a provider. Let me put it this way: the existence of this app does nothing to change my feelings about Sprint or the Pre.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> That's not what I'm saying at all. I love football, so if the app were available for my current phone from my current provider, I'd definitely use it. All I'm saying is that this app doesn't provide enough value to even be a part of the consideration for a phone, much less a provider. Let me put it this way: the existence of this app does nothing to change my feelings about Sprint or the Pre.


Thats cool. I wouldn't expect it too. Like I said I like the Jesus phone aka Iphone but I didn't leave Sprint for it. If the plan would have been around the same price and had all the unlimited stuff mine did then hell yea I would have. Maybe someday it will be on the Sprint network. I still think Pre users will love the NFL app. Thats all I really wanted to say.


----------

